# Nat West business cheques.



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Having had a Nat West business account for 10 years now I,m pretty sure I know how long it takes for the amount of a cheque paid into my account is available to spend. (For a few years now the amount has been available 2 days after I,ve paid the cheque in.) 
So after paying a few cheques in on Monday i checked my account balance to find they havent cleared yet. Not to worry I thought,Nat West have had some big problems in the past week so i thought this might have slowed them down. So when I paid a couple more cheques in today I asked how long cheques are taking to clear due to the problems. I was told by the cashier there are no problems with cheques clearing and its still "SEVEN WORKING DAYS!". I told her what I,ve already stated above and she told me I was wrong and the Nat West have always taken 7 working days to clear a cheque.
Anyone else bank with Nat West who can confirm I,m not going mad?


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Cheque clearing process is 2-4-6 days, or 2-6-6 for some accounts (All in working days)

Paid in +2; start to earn interest on it (at the latest) 

+4; you can use the money, although the cheque could still bounce in which case they can take back the money even if you've spent it

+6; if the cheque bounces the bank cannot take the money without your agreement unless you are a knowing part of the cheque fraud


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Mine normally shows as balance after 2 days but not available until 3 days. Sometimes (depending on which bank it's from) I have to wait 5 working days.

That's on a personal current account though


----------



## Vogon (Jul 18, 2012)

dcj said:


> Having had a Nat West business account for 10 years now I,m pretty sure I know how long it takes for the amount of a cheque paid into my account is available to spend. (For a few years now the amount has been available 2 days after I,ve paid the cheque in.)
> So after paying a few cheques in on Monday i checked my account balance to find they havent cleared yet. Not to worry I thought,Nat West have had some big problems in the past week so i thought this might have slowed them down. So when I paid a couple more cheques in today I asked how long cheques are taking to clear due to the problems. I was told by the cashier there are no problems with cheques clearing and its still "SEVEN WORKING DAYS!". I told her what I,ve already stated above and she told me I was wrong and the Nat West have always taken 7 working days to clear a cheque.
> Anyone else bank with Nat West who can confirm I,m not going mad?


Hi there- no you are not going mad, i noticed this just recently. When i tried to discuss with branch staff they went Anal on me and trotted out the stock answer of 5 6 7 days etc.

I am going to test it out today and pay in a cheque into my personal account and see what happens.

Am i right is guessing that you have accounts that are moving to Santander shortly?


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Vogon said:


> Hi there- no you are not going mad, i noticed this just recently. When i tried to discuss with branch staff they went Anal on me and trotted out the stock answer of 5 6 7 days etc.
> 
> I am going to test it out today and pay in a cheque into my personal account and see what happens.
> 
> Am i right is guessing that you have accounts that are moving to Santander shortly?


Not heard anything about Santander but I've only got a business account. 
After all that though cheques are still clearing after 2 days,or at least the moneys available then.


----------

